

Startups at Berkeley - ST@B - soapdev
http://www.sproutly.com/2007/10/17/startups-at-berkeley-stb/

======
Jaggu
"HotOrNot was James' third startup before he finally succeeded."

Thats good to know that James didn't give up after first two failures. It must
be hard to keep that temperament.

